# General > Literature >  Watcha Writing, John Little

## David Banks

Whether you have agreed with John Little some of the time, or seldom, or never - on this forum, there is no doubt he is a very capable author. His first two books, which both appeared in the last 12 months, are completely different in style, and his next one is probably going to be off in yet another direction.

If anyone wants to pigeon-hole him, it will be difficult. A search of the threads hes started, or his postings in general will not be much of a predictor of whats to come (I would guess).

So, come on John Little. Watcha writing?

----------


## David Banks

For anyone who prefers *real* books over ebooks, I am glad to report that you can get JL's paperbacks from "Amazon" outside of Britain.

Delivery time may be slower than you expect locally from the Royal Mail, but you should get an *eta* notification by email from Amazon within a couple of days.

----------


## David Banks

A new one.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...ts&h=4AQEasVMb

----------


## John Little

It's a fair question, and I suppose since it's directed to me and not impinging on local matters or anyone's toes, I may answer without seeming to intrude.

I'm writing a series of stories from different individuals on the theme of turning points in their lives.  The stories are set in the framework of a long walk along the Pennine Way 270 miles, from England into Scotland. It's a sort of pilgrimage with Scotland as the holy place the travelers aim for.

Think Canterbury Tales but far less able.

Curiosity satisfied?

----------

